

10,000 Point De-lurk and Bagel Shop Health Club - stcredzero
http://www.stcredzero.com/2011/03/lateral-thinking-bagel-shop-health-club.html

======
lesterbuck
I also live in Houston. Years ago I belonged to a health club and did the
stair climber with a plastic book holder, so I could get some technical
reading done while working out. For the past seven years, I have been
exercising outside almost every day, alternating between running and
bicycling. With a long history of foot problems, I finally found a pedorthist
that made some super orthotics. I have a strict rule to never run two days in
a row (that's where the bicycle comes in), and I've been essentially injury
free ever since. I listen to tons of tech and entrepreneurial podcasts with
behind the neck open ear headphones (e.g. Nike Flite) for safety, so it is not
"wasted" time, and almost all of my exercise is on a bike path. In Houston
summers, I am up at 7am to be outside before the temperature hits 80 degrees.
Above that temperature, I find myself too drained by exercise to be alert for
the rest of the day.

------
stcredzero
"10,000 Point De-lurk" is the earlier post. I will be posting about my
infrastructure-related ideas and the "Railroad-baron money" concept in the
near future.

